# Hymer S555 Colour codes and tyre pressures



## 93902 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
Has anyone bought some paint for a S555? 

I would like to sort out the front Bumper and also the "silver" transfers on the windscreen pillars. I want to spray them the same colour as the silver used on the side of the Motorhome.

Finally whats the recommended tyre pressures in PSI?

thankyou


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Phil, I bought some touch-up paint from Brownhills. I had to give them the Hymer number (on a plate, near the floor, just inside the caravan door) and they ordered it from Germany for me. Perfect match. Might be a good starting point (and our Hymer didn't come from Brownhills and they were very helpful).
Chris


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi,
Most commercial auto piant suppliers can now mix and match any colour of paint and charge an aerosol can for you. They will need a sample colour so means taking you M'home along OR provide the original paint manufactures code (not sure if they have Hymers own code listed but they might). Halfords also offer the service I believe. 
Jon


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Tyre pressures in PSI multiply metric by 1.4


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Phild
I have a note in our Hymer 660 file that says "Tyre Pressure=65 Psi all round" and this seems to be fine, guess your tyres will be the same size but Docted has the correct maths so it should be easy if you have a Bar figure.
Paint, oh don't I remember this one.....
Cream colour paint for bumpers etc is paint code RAL 9001 available from any paint factors or Halfords will make it up for a tennerish. The gold is a different kettle of fish altogether. Hymer calls it "Playamettalica" which is unrecognisable by anyone in the auto paint industry, so as previously suggested take the part (if it is the grille) to a paint shop and they should be able to do it, or as I did I gave my grille to a paintman who said that the closest match he could get was a Chysler colour (sorry I forget the name now) but it is not close enough if you want to touch up any bits on the gold accent bands.
Good luck and let us know how you get on.
Keith


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

1 bar = 14.5 psi

Did you know that you can use Google to converts units, i.e lbs in kil;ogrammes, Watts into hp, psi into bar etc.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,
We had two new tyres fitted to the front of our Hymer 544 thismorning . The chap fitting the tyres asked us what the tyre pressure should be........ we didn't know as we've only had the vehicle a couple of weeks so from a quick scan at the German manual/handbook we gathered that it should be 65 Psi.
Can any one tell me why such a high pressure?
:?


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

*tyre pressures*

Hi Phil, Just trawling through some old topics and came across yours.
You are probably sorted by now but just in case......
front tyres are 47 p.s.i and rear ones are 65p.s.i

I e-mailed hymer in germany and they sent me an english version of the manual
I own an s555 also and am over the moon with it!

All the best

Allan


----------



## detour (May 2, 2010)

hi where do you find hymer s555 for sale ?


----------



## jeffo (Jan 15, 2009)

I have these windscreen side transfers, and 55psi all round is good. jeffo


----------

